# Jose Figurora senior student of Ren Guangyi



## Xue Sheng (Nov 19, 2013)

Jose Figurora senior student of Ren Guangyi


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 26, 2013)

This video has produced in me a need to get back to taijiquan in a much deeper way. It also showed me, after thinking about this video and my shifu, that there are a lot of people out there that have absolutely no idea how to really use taiji as a martial art.


----------



## oaktree (Nov 26, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> This video has produced in me a need to get back to taijiquan in a much deeper way. It also showed me, after thinking about this video and my shifu, that there are a lot of people out there that have absolutely no idea how to really use taiji as a martial art.



Looks different then what I see from what
Comes from Chen village. Looks different then Chen xiaowang and my teacher. 
It looks like his interpretation which isn't 
A bad thing just different way of expression.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 26, 2013)

He is a student of Ren Guangyi who was a student of Chen Xiaowang at  Chen Jiagou. However Ren Guangyi has changed several things along the way.

Watch what Jose Figurora is doing and listen to what he is saying, I am not saying he is doing anything wrong, actually he is rather close to right, there are so many that either do no martial side at all or if they do it is more Shaolin or Karate than taijiquan.

If you want to develop the internal work with a sear of long staff, also many of the Jian and Dao movements are geared towards fighting someone with a spear and he is also touching on that there as well


----------



## oaktree (Nov 26, 2013)

I mean to say his expression interpretation movements look different then my teacher's.
To me his movement expression of application look more in line with the kuntao guys or baguazhang players.
I enjoyed the video and my comment was an observation and not meant as a critique.
It is something I will show my teacher and hear his view.  As for the jian used in Chen style against spear primarily I will have to ask because as I am taught alot is against sword but it could be a focus point to illustrate things.  As always nice talking to you again these days I am very busy and I find martial talk to be more political then martial discussion that are productive.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 26, 2013)

oaktree said:


> I mean to say his expression interpretation movements look different then my teacher's.
> To me his movement expression of application look more in line with the kuntao guys or baguazhang players.


 
Or Yang Style 

It could be the influence of his teacher. Ren guangyi does do things somewhat different than what you might see come out of Chen Jiagou these days (meaning 20th generation). But then Ren Guangyi does things a little different than his teacher (Chen Xiaowang) too



oaktree said:


> I enjoyed the video and my comment was an observation and not meant as a critique. It is something I will show my teacher and hear his view.



an observations is what I thought it was...great way to start a discussion actually



oaktree said:


> As for the jian used in Chen style against spear primarily I will have to ask because as I am taught alot is against sword but it could be a focus point to illustrate things.



I did not mean to imply it was primarily sword against spear but there are a lot od Jain and Dao movements that only make sense in their entirety only if you are visualizing a spear defense and most "only" think jian vs jian or Dao vs Dao and when that happens you can lose the flow of the movement as well as the actual functionality of the application



oaktree said:


> As always nice talking to you again these days I am very busy and I find martial talk to be more political then martial discussion that are productive.



I have no idea why a new dad would be busy. I mean you don't sleep so look at all the time you have  as for the politics, I agree


----------



## blindsage (Nov 26, 2013)

I like what he's doing, but I'm a little disappointed by the foil weapons.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 27, 2013)

blindsage said:


> I like what he's doing, but I'm a little disappointed by the foil weapons.



A friend of mine who was a Uechi-ryu/kendo guy turned aikidoka once referred to that type of sword as the boing boing flap flap


----------

